# Ahh! Another sick fish .. Urgent plz



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Ive attached a pic . I have no idea. Recently had another sick convict cichlid so i have been reading a lot . Swim bladder ? Any and all help greatly appreciated


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd guess swim bladder. Is it bloated? I couldn't really tell from the pic.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Idk Im not sure if I cld even tell if a fish was bloated .. I dont think he is . Wld that be like hes bloated around his bladder (duh lol obviously right . If so I wouldnt say so


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe we should give this fish thing up . If its not 1 fish its another with something else. Im a horrible fish owner . Yesterday was the last Maracyn treatment that was to treat our convict who had a fungus . The Oscar seemed ok he has eaten 4 of my daughters guppies in the last week or so . im babbling just tryin to describe the best i can


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try peas. Hang in there. You may have the wrong fish or the wrong equipment, but usually problems are due to "new tank syndrome" and diseases fish bring home from the store. If a new fish keeper can get through 3 months of "one thing after another", they can often go years without another problem.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

The tank has been going for awhile actuially we had a african clawed frog for over a year in it with no problem. There are also a cpl other fish in the tank some sort of shark and a cpl orange fish not sure what . But even when the oscar an convict have had illness these fish are fine . I tested the water a day ago and all was well


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Sticking through the difficult times is how you become one of those old guys who knows everything and rarely loses fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

That is true Fishpunk. Also you will know what the illnesses are and know what to treat with and your fish will be healthy, wealthy and wise.


----------

